# Show goat!!



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi! Just wanted some opinions on my goat I will have in 4-H, and for the county fair. Will put more pics up!


----------



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

FYI.. She is a Nubian doe


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

*Beauty!*

Love her coloring! Looks like she has great personality.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's going to have to be disbudded in order to show her in any fair...


----------



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

Update!  we got her disbudded and I have more pictures!


----------



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To be able to give proper opinion, we need a full body side shot, rear and front, squat down level to the goat with your camera and back a ways, not too close and snap those shots, then we will be able to help you further.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually, and I know this isnt always the case. 4-H is suppose to judge on how well you keep your goat and how well you know and show your goat. The actual conformation of the goat isnt suppose to play a part in 4-H judging aside from tips on where your goat could be better to help guide you in producing a better goat in the future.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We need better pics to help, not sure why TDG is stating conformation plays a very small part?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Cause 4H is meant to teach and encourage kids and isnt about their quality of animal. Its supposed to be a level playing field. Where a poor kid with a crappy animal has just as much chance at winning vs. a rich kid with an outstanding animal. Its a contest of knowledge of the animals and the kids husbandry skill. This includes condition of the animal but not its conformation. Open class shows are meant to judge the animal.


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, in showmanship the conformation doesn't count at all. It is all about your care and ability to show the goat in showmanship. But in the actual show, the judges are judging the goat. They're judging how well the goat represents the breed. So if you've got a Nubian who's ears are like a Saanen's, then you won't place at all in the show, though you could end up with 1st place in showmanship.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I am a 4-H member. We have both showmanship and conformation classes in the dairy goat show.
Conformation plays a big part if you want to do well outside the showmanship classes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's a cute doe, but hard to tell much else about her without 'conformation' type pics  Regardless, I think you will have a blast showing her, and bonding. IMO that's what it's about especially with breeding goats. My kids get very attached to their goats.... especially their wethers.


----------

